# Browser & OS Poll



## Gizmo (16/2/15)

Just for reference I would like to know what OS and Browser you using.


----------



## Gizmo (16/2/15)

If linux please specify please in the reply box.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/15)

But soon my MacBook Pro will arrive!


----------



## Gizmo (16/2/15)

Also please indicate if you have issues with the forum on your OS/Browser combo.


----------



## Andre (16/2/15)

No issues on both Windows 7 and 8 with both Chrome and IE.


----------



## dekardy (16/2/15)

Running Linux, Fedora 21 and CentOS 7

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (16/2/15)

More selectable options in the poll would be good. I use Windows with Firefox and Chrome (could only choose one browser, or no OS).

I also run Linux Mint 17.1 Cinnamon with Firefox.

No issues with the site on any of them though


----------



## Genosmate (16/2/15)

Mac OS 10.6.8,Safari version 5.1.10.No Issues at all.


----------



## thekeeperza (16/2/15)

Linux - Debian Jessie and archlinux. Chrome on both.
Have no issues


----------



## abdul (16/2/15)

i use Opera browser.

ios(latest) and safari (Phone)


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/15)

Wow there are a lot more Geeks here than expected!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SpiralSequence (16/2/15)

I use firefox and chrome for pc. Chrome for android and safari for OS X. No problems with either of them.


----------



## yuganp (16/2/15)

Windows 7/Firefox at work. Android/chrome at home


----------



## Ashley A (16/2/15)

Normal Android Internet browser as well as Chrome on my PC


----------



## BumbleBee (16/2/15)

During the day I'm using Chrome on Windows 7, no major issues apart from server related problems.

In the evenings I'm on my iPad with Chrome or Safari, the forum on both browsers is always very sluggish, no problem with other sites.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/2/15)

No major issues on Win 7 & Chrome. 
Recently some caching/redirection server seems to have issues connecting to the site intra-day. I'll try to get a screenie the next time round if this is what you are after, but it seems that it affects everyone.


----------



## ET (16/2/15)

no major issues windows 7 and maxthon browser


----------



## Alex (16/2/15)

Windows 8.1
Firefox 35.0.1
Adblock


Ios7
Safari


----------



## Marzuq (17/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JW Flynn (17/2/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 21523


seems legit, hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

